# Sebastian Inlet Tides



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello,

I have a problem here. Most of the times when I go to Sebastian inlet and fish off the cat walk I get stuck in super fast current and it ruins my fishing day since per my wife and work restrictions, I only have to stay for 3-4 hours at the most. I try to go when it’s high tide or low tide (2 hours before and 2 hours after) to get no-current water. It still does not work.

I would really appreciate it if anybody could help me out here and guide when is the best time for me to go in order to stay away from that super fast current.

Thanks a lot


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

when the tide at sebastian says, low tide at 1:00, the inlet is one hour behind, so it's about 2:00.
slakx tide only happens for 1 hour, after that the tcurrents would be moving fast as hell again.

what time can you usually fish? morning? afternoon? noon?


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sebastian Inlet tides*

From what I understand and the way it works for me. The time that is shown for high tide at the Sebastian Inlet Bridge will be the high water mark for that tide. The water will remain incoming for approx. 3 hrs after that. You say you like to fish the slack water, so plan on fishing about two hours after the posted high tide. Hopefully, that will put you on the water you like to fish.

Clay


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Tides seem to run two hours behind... Water levels need to catch up with the rising and falling of the water. So even though water hit a high point and is coming down from the shore water is still high enough to cause water to rush into the inlet.
Hey Rhay... I can't make it Sat. morning. I need to fish bad too....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Tides seem to run two hours behind... Water levels need to catch up with the rising and falling of the water. So even though water hit a high point and is coming down from the shore water is still high enough to cause water to rush into the inlet.
> Hey Rhay... I can't make it Sat. morning. I need to fish bad too....


ARE YOU SURE?!?!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Only to pick up the fillets of that bad boy....
Great catch.
I am in the mood for some snook...
Sunday morning?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sure. bring your cell, i'll call you in the inlet. i usually leave the inlet around 7-7:30morning, b4 it gets too crowded.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I will post SAt night if I can make it. with school starting it seems like no time to get out there.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

in the picture below, low tide says, 7:40, slack tide begins 30mins-1hr after after 7:40. then you have an 1 hour to an 1.5 hour of slack tide, after that the current is going to be moving again.


----------

